# 40 S&w Loads



## RWP (Jan 26, 2007)

Would clay's , bullseye OR 231 be a good powder for a XD40?
RWP


----------



## camper (Feb 17, 2007)

I have used Clays and 231 for .40 cal. Right now I'm loading 5 grains of Win 231 with 165 grain Berry TMJs. With Clays, I load 4.3 grains for a 165 grain round.


----------

